# Help!!!



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a dairy goat and it's her first time kidding, we noticed the other day that her teats were very large, and when the kids would go to drink she would push them away. I looked it up and some people said mastitis and others said she's producing more then the kids can keep up and to milk her, we milked her a few time and seemed to help but this morning her milk had a light pink tint to it and there was a little spec of blood (shown in the picture) any information would helpful!!! Her udder looks fine and we put balm on her teats to help with chapping! Thankyou in advance!!!!


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

* she was bred with a bore goat!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Totesmagoats31 said:


> View attachment 178239
> 
> 
> I have a dairy goat and it's her first time kidding, we noticed the other day that her teats were very large, and when the kids would go to drink she would push them away. I looked it up and some people said mastitis and others said she's producing more then the kids can keep up and to milk her, we milked her a few time and seemed to help but this morning her milk had a light pink tint to it and there was a little spec of blood (shown in the picture) any information would helpful!!! Her udder looks fine and we put balm on her teats to help with chapping! Thankyou in advance!!!!


How many kids is she nursing? How old are they? Last year one of my girls had pink tinged milk and it was from the kids bumping her so hard. The next day the pink was gone.


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

She has 2 kids born April 1st. We milked her again and so far nothing.


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

They look like their getting enough to eat, just the blood worried me a little.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably burst blood vessels.


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you!! I’m so glad I found this page!! You guys have helped in many situations!!!!! Google was always my “go to” and this page would always pop up and be most accurate with answers!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad you are here!


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When they get too tight, they will be sore and not allow the kids to nurse.
That is when, we must milk out enough to make her comfortable.

If the kids belly are full, she is doing OK there.

Check for sores around the teats. 
If she has them, it is caused by the kids sharp teeth. 
And another reason she is not allowing them to nurse.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It would not hurt to get a mastitis test kit and check just to rule it out. I've seen pink milk with and without mastitis present. However, if she's starting a subclinical infection it's best to find out before it turns nasty.


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

Where could I buy a test at? I was gonna make cheese out of the milk we’re getting from her (so it’s not wasted) but I’m not sure I want to now!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Totesmagoats31 said:


> Where could I buy a test at? I was gonna make cheese out of the milk we're getting from her (so it's not wasted) but I'm not sure I want to now!


www.jefferspet.com sells test kits.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Totesmagoats31 said:


> Where could I buy a test at? I was gonna make cheese out of the milk we're getting from her (so it's not wasted) but I'm not sure I want to now!


Check your local farm supply stores.


----------



## Totesmagoats31 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Check your local farm supply stores.


I ordered dr nayers(?) test strips!!! Thank you guys again!!! I appreciate all of the responses!!!!! I know my little momma does too!!!!!


----------

